# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار تهمك >  مقدمة إلى الإلكترونيات

## سمر السعيد

*" بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم "*
*نتشرف نحن مركز بروكوالا للتدريب والتطوير*
*بتقديم دورات حديثة ومتطوره، فى جميع التخصصات لعام 2018*
*كما يسعدنا أن نخبر سيادتكم بأننا ننفذ جميع الدورات لجميع الوزارات والهيئات والجهات الحكوميه والخاصة .*
*وندعو سيادتكم للتسجيل فى احدى دورات تكنولوجيا المعلومات*
*للتواصل او الاستفسار ومعرفة المحتوى العلمى :*

*أ / سمر السعيد*
*Mob/Whatsapp : 00201010501023*
*Email:* *samar@prokuala.com*

أغسطس
"إدخال البيانات ومعالجة النصوص
Data entry and word processing"
—5/8/2018—القاهرة—الدوحة
"VISUAL BASIC
VISUAL BASIC"
—5/8/2018—الاسكندرية—الاردن
"الإبداع والتميز فى تصميم نظم معلومات الموارد البشرية
Creativity in designing the human resources information systems"
—12/8/2018—كوالالمبور—المانيا
" مقدمة إلى الإلكترونيات
Introduction to Electronics"
—26/8/2018—شرم الشيخ—دبي
"مقدمة لبروتوكول TCPIP وحماية الإنترنت
Intoduction to Transmission Control Protocol/Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)"
—26/8/2018—الاسكندرية—بيروت
سبتمبر
"ميكروسوفت أوفيس 2012
Microsoft Office 2012"
—2/9/2018—القاهرة—الدمام
"مهارات استخدام الكمبيوتر فى العمل
Skills of  using computer at work "
—9/9/2018—كوالالمبور—سويسرا
"توظيف التقنية والوسائط المتعددة في البحث العلمي
Technology and multimedia role in scientific research"
—16/9/2018—الاسكندرية—سلطنة عمان
"نظم تأمين وحفظ واسترجاع الوثائق والملفات إلكترونياً
Securing, archiving and retrieval systems of documents and files"
—23/9/2018—شرم الشيخ—دبي
"دورة ادارة المعرفه و الادارة الالكترونيه وتحدياتهما
Knowledge management, Electronic management  and their Challenges"
—30/9/2018—القاهرة—الدمام
أكتوبر
"استراتيجيات وتكتيكات الحكومة الإلكترونية فى ظل منهجية الجودة الشاملة
Strategies and tactics of e-government in light of the Total quality methodology"
—7/10/2018—الاسكندرية—بيروت
"إدارة مشاريع تقنية المعلومات
Information Technology Project Management"
—14/10/2018—القاهرة—الاردن
"تخطيط و إدارة المشروعات الاحترافية MS-project
Professional Project management and planning MS-Project "
—21/10/2018—شرم الشيخ—الدمام
"نظام الأرشفة في المكتبات وبناء قواعد البيانات
Archiving system in library and building databases"
—28/10/2018—كوالالمبور—لندن
"أساسيات تقنية المعلومات
Information Technology Basics"
—28/10/2018—القاهرة—الرياض
نوفمبر
"إستراتيجية أمن الوثائق والمعلومات الإلكترونية
Security strategies of e-documents and e-information "
—4/11/2018—شرم الشيخ—دبي
"المهارات الفنية والتقنية للإدارة المواقع الإلكترونية الحكومية
Technical skills of governmental web sites management "
—4/11/2018—الاسكندرية—المغرب
"آفاق البحث العلمي والتطوير التكنولوجي في العالم العربي
Prospects of scientific research and technological development in the Arab world"
—11/11/2018—كوالالمبور—سنغافورة
"فن التحليل الإحصائي باستخدام SPSS
Statistical Analysis using SPSS"
—18/11/22018—القاهرة—تركيا
"تطبيق أنظمة الجودة الشاملة في إدارة تقنية المعلومات ISO20 000
Applying Total Quality System in information technology management ISO20 000"
—25/11/2018—شرم الشيخ—جده
ديسمبر
"نظم المعلومات الإدارية المعتمدة على تكنولوجيا الحاسبات
Computer based Management information systems"
—2/12/2018—شرم الشيخ—الاردن
"تخطيط و إدارة المشروعات الاحترافية MS-project
Professional Project management and planning MS-Project "
—9/12/2018—القاهرة—المغرب
"SQL SERVER
SQL SERVER"
—16/12/2018—الاسكندرية—الكويت
"الفكر الحديث فى تطبيقات الحاسب الآلى فى إدارة الأعمال
Modern thought of  Computer Applications for Business Administration"
—23/12/2018—القاهرة—الرياض
"مهارات استخدام الكمبيوتر فى العمل
Skills of  using computer at work "
—30/12/2018—كوالالمبور—جنيف

ويوجد لدينا مجالات اخرى :[/B]
*( الموارد البشرية – السكرتارية - الادارة والقيادة والتطوير الذاتى – الاحصاء – مجال المحاسبة – مجال الهندسة - العلاقات العامة – القانون – المشتريات والمخازن – الجودة والانتاج – الصحافة والاعلام – السلامة والصحة المهنية – التسويق والمبيعات – تكنولوجيا المعلومات – العلوم السياسية – البيئة وسلامة الغذاء – السفن والموانئ –التخليص الجمركى – النقل الجوى والمطارات – الحوكمة وادارة الاستثمار – الدفاع المدنى – المياه – والبترول – والبورصات – التخطيط الاستراتيجى ... وغيرها .)*

*تنفذ البرامج لمدة 5 ايام – 10 أيام – 3 أسابيع – شهر – 6 أشهر حسب خطتنا ورغبة العميل*

*وتنعقد في أرقى القاعات الفندقية حول العالم*
*في دبي – ماليزيا – تركيا – الاردن – الاسكندرية – نيويورك – واشنطن – مدريد – برشلونة – المغرب – السعودية – سلطنة عمان – قطر – شرم الشيخ – اندونيسيا – الصين – روسيا – جاكرتا وغيرها*
*للاستفسار عن المحتويات العلمية للبرامج المطروحة أو ترشيح منسوبيكم أو التعاقد مع المركز من خلال ...*

*أ / سمر السعيد*
*Mob/Whatsapp : 00201010501023*
*Email:* *samar@prokuala.com*

----------

